# FORD F-150 How to reset stereo display of Track info?



## SingJo (Mar 3, 2010)

How do I reset the FORD 2009 truck stereo to display track information?
Just got back from cross country trip to California in a friend's Ford F-150.
While listening to music, unintentionally pressed some dash buttons and the display of the track information (song title, artist, track # etc.) disappeared. The display works but only shows generic track number... I read the manual and can't find anything to 'reset' the stereo display. 
Does anyone know how to fix this? I feel really sad for messing up his new truck's display. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

press them all until it comes back on


----------

